# Sport Red Interior



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Interior pieces usually go by year of the car. You will need to visit a dealer or go online, find a 2014 LT with said interior, take the last 8 of the vin to parts and have them get you the part numbers to the dash trim pieces, seat covers, and door cards(door trim is not separate from door cards). I'm only assuming there is a seat cover part # as rock auto has leather seat cover part numbers in their system.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

If you're lucky you can find a new dealer take off on eBay. They swap it out usually when the customer wants to upgrade to the leather interior. I saw one a couple weeks ago go for 60$ cause it was a bid. I would've picked it up but to ship it to Hawaii was 150$ and I didn't think it was worth it. I'm looking for a red interior too. Looks really sick!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> If you're lucky you can find a new dealer take off on eBay. They swap it out usually when the customer wants to upgrade to the leather interior. I saw one a couple weeks ago go for 60$ cause it was a bid. I would've picked it up but to ship it to Hawaii was 150$ and I didn't think it was worth it. I'm looking for a red interior too. Looks really sick!


$800 was the leather upgrade on rockauto but after looking again it's not GM unless GM uses this company for the material.

More Information for ACME AUTO CHE12105


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

There is likely a user on here who hates their red interior. You may be able to swap them? I know if I had it in my car I would gladly trade you!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I considered this as well. You can find all of the parts on the various GM parts websites. I found that it is quite expensive because you have to buy the 3 dash pieces and all of the complete door panels. They don't sell the door trim pieces separate from the door panels. However, if you don't mind spending a bit then it looks like it is definitely possible.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My bad door cards = door panels. They are plastic welded on and difficult to break off just right. More info on the door panel fabric removal

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/59833-13-1lt-rs-synergy-rs-3.html


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I noticed that the red cloth on the doors eventually starts to show dirt very bad since GM thought it was a good idea to put this cloth around the door handle. More than one user image on this website has shown this downside of the red interior pieces.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I noticed that the red cloth on the doors eventually starts to show dirt very bad since GM thought it was a good idea to put this cloth around the door handle. More than one user image on this website has shown this downside of the red interior pieces.


As bad or worse than the white dead skin cells I have popping up on my jet black ones where my arm touches it?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> As bad or worse than the white dead skin cells I have popping up on my jet black ones where my arm touches it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Its worse, as the red starts to have a black tone around the door handle like someone changed the oil on your car and touched it with extremely dirty hands. 

Slightly off topic, what have people found is the best way to clean the dash/doors dust collecting cloth?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So glad I got the Cocoa with Light Neutral vinyl accents!

All of you with the Sport Red are just lucky that it shows- everyone with a black interior has the same problem, they just don't know it.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its worse, as the red starts to have a black tone around the door handle like someone changed the oil on your car and touched it with extremely dirty hands.
> 
> Slightly off topic, what have people found is the best way to clean the dash/doors dust collecting cloth?



As far as surface cleaning, I just use the brush attachment from my shop vac and clean the panels that same way as the seats. In essence, it's the exact same thing except that there's less foam backing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Having only cleaned the cloth on the dash/doors in my car a few times in almost 50K miles, it was starting to take on a grey tone from all the dust. I used a damp cloth rag(water) and was able to get them spotless. Worked much better than the vac I tried in the past and the lit roller. 

Looked at an LS cruze when I was getting my oil change the other day, its grey vinyl dash pieces looks so much easier to clean, to bad the seats have the light colored inserts so would show more stains. Guess the only option for me is to buy a 2LT diesel or LTZ to get no cloth on the dash/doors & get dark seats.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Having only cleaned the cloth on the dash/doors in my car a few times in almost 50K miles, it was starting to take on a grey tone from all the dust. I used a damp cloth rag(water) and was able to get them spotless. Worked much better than the vac I tried in the past and the lit roller.
> 
> Looked at an LS cruze when I was getting my oil change the other day, its grey vinyl dash pieces looks so much easier to clean, to bad the seats have the light colored inserts so would show more stains. Guess the only option for me is to buy a 2LT diesel or LTZ to get no cloth on the dash/doors & get dark seats.


Yeah I saw that on a thread when I was searching for the door panel cloth removal. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Guess the only option for me is to buy a 2LT diesel or LTZ to get no cloth on the dash/doors & get dark seats.


I believe the black interior in an LTZ still has the mesh on the dash/doors. That's just what they do with the black interior.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I believe the black interior in an LTZ still has the mesh on the dash/doors. That's just what they do with the black interior.


Th 2LT I had was black mesh doors but I'll try and find that thread again. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

